# Best sounding V8?



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I was stuck behind a C63 AMG today (until he gave it the beans), but I didnt actually like the noise - reminded me of an SLK 55 AMG hooning around our village at the weekend.

I love a flat 6 flat out, but you cant beat a Ferrari V8 howling near the redline - for me anyway.

Name me one that's better than that ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Having driven the 3.4s Boxster in both gen 2 & 3 I agree they sound great, I love the c63 noise but agree, Ferrari make the best sounding v8's


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I love the sound of the V8 in the RS6 Avant


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

F430 V8 , It get's me everytime , every gear change up or down you don't even need to get near the red line 4500/5500 rpm is pure music , I never have the radio on when driving it


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

My mate has a c63 Amg, it's been decatted and the sounds incredible tbh lol


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Audi's v8 for me, the ferrari one just doesn't do it for me. Too high pitched, too shrill when being revved whereas the Audi v8, and the mercedes v8 for that matter, sound like something nasty is heading your way.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the jag v8 supercharged, just an immense noise especially in the f type its great fun


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Merc or jag just because they sound so raw


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

rory1992 said:


> I love the jag v8 supercharged, just an immense noise especially in the f type its great fun


This for me!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd love one of these. I think they sound incredible. 
http://www.jaguar.co.uk/jaguar-range/f-type/f-type-models/f-type-r-coupe.html


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Flat 6 needs to be air-cooled to sound right.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Is this a trick question 

Audi - every single time. The NA V8 is just terrific and pitch perfect :thumb::argie:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Jaguar for me.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jag supercharged V8, love the whine of the supercharger followed by the deep burble. I'm biased though and it might explain why I've filled up three times in two weeks :tumbleweed:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Audi, my dad's S6 sounded amazing


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

E39 m5 v8


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

For me the flat plane crank noise from any Ferrari V8 is not as emotive as the rough burble that comes from a conversional V8 layout.

Although I was behind a Maserati GT Stadale recently and thought it sounded amazing.....which confused me as I'm guessing it uses a Ferrari derived flat plane V8......

Unsurprisingly, and with the 6.2L in mind, I voted Mercedes, THAT noise!

If the current Aston V8 engine was an option it would be a tough choice, equally awesome. :thumb:


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Ferrari every time for me, the noise of pure engineering perfection rather than a tuned exhaust noise.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

The C63 AMG for me, it makes a dirty sound.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

American V8's still do it for me and once you get to grips with the various mfrs the Ford 302 V8 from 1968 and the 390GT V8's are truly epic.
The latest gen Mustang V8 the GT500 with a little bit of supercharger whine is for a modern restricted V8 very pleasing to the ear, but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

The side oiler 427cu.in Big Block Cobra has to have the best V8 burble ever created!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bero said:


> Although I was behind a Maserati GT Stadale recently and thought it sounded amazing.....which confused me as I'm guessing it uses a Ferrari derived flat plane V8......


This easily, not as high pitched as the Ferrari but still sweet sounding with a bit of throat.

C63 is an Angry car...Nice but very Angry

Jag F Type V8 sounds good too...But Maserati = WIN


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> This easily, not as high pitched as the Ferrari but still sweet sounding with a bit of throat.
> 
> C63 is an Angry car...Nice but very Angry
> 
> Jag F Type V8 sounds good too...But Maserati = WIN


That's the only GT Stradale I've seen/heard, it sounded awesome, much more aggressive than the normal GT. You're right not so high pitched....or tinny as the Ferrari engines.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

TVR sagaris


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I heard my first RS6 the other day and couldn't quite believe the 'music' from those huge pipes - an awsome sound! :argie:

Alan W


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

ffrs1444 said:


> TVR sagaris


Not a V8 :thumb:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Monaro/VXR8 Supercharged V8


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Gumpert apollo.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Monaro/VXR8 Supercharged V8


They do indeed sound epic


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Nothin like a nice blown hemI or a flathead on open headers, nothing else compares to them


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

BMW E92 M3 :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Challenge Stradale closely followed by the Granturismo MC Stradale:driver:

AMG's are alright but it's just noise, not a cultured noise like the above:thumb:


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Jaguar for me - though I am biased.

My XK8 on song is a wondrous noise.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Has to be either the jag v8 or Aston martin v8.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Dazzel81 said:


> BMW E92 M3 :thumb:


What? They must be one of the most muted V8's ever to exist. I always thought they were a proper poor showing on the sound front.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Bero said:


> Not a V8 :thumb:


Is it not always thought it was bloody loud though


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

New Ford Mustang GT350 5.0 V8 sounds epic.






Cheers 
David


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

91davidw said:


> New Ford Mustang GT350 5.0 V8 sounds epic.
> 
> Shelby GT350 REVS! - YouTube
> 
> ...


Now that's a V8 sound!! I particularly like the Challenger Hellcat too. Probably going to be Vin Diesel's weapon of choice in Fast & Furious 8


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

vxlomegav6 said:


> Monaro/VXR8 Supercharged V8


Have to agree from all the cars I have worked on ferrari lambo etc the supercharged Monaro I had through the doors is till my favourite sound when i drove it back put such a smile on my face.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Audi S5.

Well, gotta vote me own motor innit!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

not really a car but hell yeah


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

ffrs1444 said:


> Is it not always thought it was bloody loud though


4.0 Straight 6 :thumb:, yes they're loud, 'helped' by the side exit exhausts pointing at the pavement!

Epic cars, me and a friend hired one a few years ago and did 1200miles around Scotland over a long weekend, no ABS, traction control or any other driver aids...or airbags for that matter.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Audi S5.
> 
> Well, gotta vote me own motor innit!


Does the golf gti have a v8?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Can I change my mind?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Does the golf gti have a v8?


You critcizing my baby RP?

You cheeky beggar, you wait! 
:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Interesting thought on the Monaro, my brother had the Club Sport version of the Commodore, 5L V8 and it was stupendous. I'm half toying with the idea of importing one.

I do think that the Merc is just an angry noise and never put the BMW in the poll as I hadnt actually 'heard' one - you see them but dont catch the noise before or after really. 

A bloke lives about a mile out of my village with a Maser GranSport and thrapes the nuts off it, can hear him arrive and depart our sleepy outpost, does sound good but maybe too much to live with ? He'd take his F-Type then I suppose... I also found the TVR Tuscan S too intrusive so was glad to hand it back after 3 days.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> You critcizing my baby RP?
> 
> You cheeky beggar, you wait!
> :devil::devil::devil:


Golf fan is your baby?!?! Holy f..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, Ferrari Flat Plane Crank V8 for me too. Although I must admit I'm not keen on the noise from a 458, a little too artificial.

For me, a 360 or F430 is the nicest noise.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lexus LS400 with straight pipes:






Probably the cheapest way to fall out with your neighbours.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

F type jag all the way sounds gorgeous even when being driven slowly


----------

